

What kind of developer are you? - Nedomas
http://quiz.closeheatapp.com

======
joshmn
If anyone is wondering how they made such slick forms, check out my friends at
[http://typeform.com](http://typeform.com) \- they're lovely, and their
product is amazing.

~~~
Nedomas
We love them. They got a few quirks but overall experience is beautiful. Say
thanks to them from me!

------
mindslight
It won't give me an answer without checking "Apple" or "Google". You'd think a
quiz for developers would allow mu for a specific answer.

~~~
Nedomas
Thanks for the feedback. I'll add it. What kind of brand is it? I couldn't
quite get your message fully.

~~~
mindslight
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mu_%28negative%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mu_%28negative%29)

------
IMcD23
You spelled efficiency wrong on the result for "Extreme Pragmatic".
Interesting quiz tho!

~~~
Nedomas
YOU NAZI! Thanks - fixed it and am feeling ashamed of it a bit :)

------
killnine
Fun and interesting!

A couple of the longer radio form labels are cut off when I view from Firefox
mobile

~~~
Nedomas
Thank you! I was trying to work those out for you. The problem is that we are
use Typeform and they are kind of semi-ready for mobiles.

Got any ideas on how to improve it?

------
ing33k
form validation error when I select "other" for language of choice

~~~
Nedomas
Thanks for checking it out! Just fixed it.

------
jpalumickas
Really nice idea!

------
benbi
superb!

